# Involved in accident



## mickyb

Posted on my face book page 

I had a nasty accident after a lorry hit my car crashing us into both reservations on the motorway on friday morning at 10.30am, getting on the junction at mcdonalds/kfc (near trafford centre) but my 2 year old large long haired german shephard Duke was in the car at the time.. motorway was closed off by the police but they scared Duke off and he legged it down the motorway heading towards urmston. he was spotted in asda trafford park (where i regular take him) on friday night but we wasnt told till saturday. we are unsure whether he is injured and need to find him.. he is black and tan, really long haired, he is microchipped, but not been handed in anywhere as of yet. we have tried every dog warden, vet, dog sites, every park/estate/back street within 10 mile radius. any sightings/info would be greatly appreciated. He has a gentle nature and is approachable, if found please contact us on 07932722816 or 07901997884 or 7892660 reward waiting for his return.


----------



## jaycee05

How awful,hope you are ok, but i hope you find your dog, have you tried calling him where he was seen heading off to, with maybe some biscuits in a tin, in case he is hungry,and recognises your voice
Sorry, probably not much help, but i hope you find him, have you thought of asking your local paper to do a , piece in the paper ,with a pic, of him


----------



## lostbear

I am so sorry for you and your family - you must be tortured over Duke.

Please don't take this as a criticism - but was he restrained in the car? I appreciate that he might well have fled even if he had been, if you had taken him from the car before the police arrived, but if he has been thrown about he is more likely to be injured and afraid. Often we don't think about these things until something awful happens, especially if we have a lot to do.

I hope that you get him back soon. I would ask the shop if their staff can stay alert for him in case he goes back. If he does, maybe someone can give him a bowl of water or something and keep him calm until you get there. Praying for his safe return to you and your family.


----------



## sskmick

OMG how awful, are you okay?

I hope there is some news about Duke soon. Poor love.

There are websites specifically for lost dogs. I have seen it mentioned on other threads.


----------



## tattoogirl73

saw this on fb earlier. will make sure i share it when i go back on. hope you find him.


----------



## Velcro

as if having an accident wasn't bad enough :/

I hope he turns up soon, I cant imagine he could have wandered as far as middleton, but we will keep our eyes peeled here


----------



## Jazzy

I saw this on my facebook newsfeed too, this is the dog

DogLost.co.uk - DUKE's Lost Dog Poster


----------



## Raone

I would suggest you to keep checking animal shelters, vet and police so if by chance any of these bodies have picked him up on somebodies call then you can get it..

BTW you should change the subject to Duke lost/Missing...

It's a really sad thing Duke is missing from the site and Police should not have done that...Police some times act weird..


----------



## lostbear

bracesbyhenry said:


> Really Its great news...I'm so happy to read your stuff...


Have I missed something? Has Duke come home?


----------



## delca1

lostbear said:


> Have I missed something? Has Duke come home?


I think that post is one of those dodgy spam ones that appear sometimes.


----------



## lostbear

delca1 said:


> I think that post is one of those dodgy spam ones that appear sometimes.


Thanks - I didn't know about them.

It had raised my hopes, too.


----------



## jill3

Shared on my facebook.
Praying you get your beautiful Boy back x


----------



## sskmick

Jazzy said:


> I saw this on my facebook newsfeed too, this is the dog
> 
> DogLost.co.uk - DUKE's Lost Dog Poster


I just hope if it isn't spam that the facebook message is true and that he has now been found and with his owners.


----------



## Jazzy

sskmick said:


> I just hope if it isn't spam that the facebook message is true and that he has now been found and with his owners.


I would think so as I got that link from the Doglost site. Will check on my facebook where I shared the picture to see if the owner mentions getting him back
Just clicked on the picture on my facebook and this is the update on him that someone posted :-(

Duke Update!! This is what Dukes owner posted on another page. Sorry, won't let me post a link to the actual post...

Duke is stable and being treated for dehydration , conjunctivitis and is waiting to be x rayed as his back leg/legs ? (not sure yet) is hurt. he's too weak for anaesthetic (bad spelling sorry) I will know more in 3 hours so will keep you updated. he was so scared. after being hit in my car by a lorry, he was hit by a car/lorry on the other side of the motorway, he climbed over the barrier 300 metres to end of m60, rolled down the embankment, and has been there ever since. 8 days and 7 hours with no water/food. he was too injured to climb the fencing to get out. my dads dog (dukes little brother) found him at 4.30pm ish. hes a very large dog so we couldnt lift him over so my dad and brother in law James broke down the fencing and carried him all through the woodlands to the car. wish i had took thunder 4 days ago though as i spent half an hour looking in that area and again 2 days ago.. i was shouting his name, but i know now, he was too weak to let me know he was there....

Just seen the lady who own's him status and he's at the vets, stable at the moment and she will update when she knows more


----------



## Moobli

DogLost - Reunited: Black & Tan German Shepherd Male 'DUKE'


----------



## tattoogirl73

Pleased to read duke is home. He recovers quickly.


----------



## jill3

Brilliant News! Hope he makes a full recovery very soon xx


----------



## lostbear

Oh, thank heavens! That poor boy - so hungry and frightened and in pain.

But his people never stopped looking for him, and because of that he's home again. I'm sure that the loving care he gets will have him back on his paws.


----------



## Calvine

Brilliant result, could have been tragic...hope he's OK now and recovers quickly from his ordeal. he is a lovely looking dog!


----------



## Jazzy

He apparently needs an operation, he's got a bad fracture on his leg 
I've been following his story on facebook and his owner has just posted that today, poor lad


----------

